# I have heard that Water Heaters that cost more are the same as the cheap ones



## srloren (Nov 19, 2014)

That you are basically paying for insurance. In other words a 6 year 40 gal at Big Box that costs $400. is the same as the 9 year that cost $600. Can anyone verify that or can you show my a difference in the Heaters. Thanks for your advice and help. Srloren


----------



## bct p&h (Jan 19, 2013)

Depends on the heater. I know some brands the tank was the same but they either had a different anode rod in them or when you bought the longer warranty they would give you a different anode to swap in. Recently, I think it was Bradford White, they sold you a sticker. Same heater but the sticker had a number on it that gave it a longer warranty. Guess it's the same as buying the extended warranty with a car. Same car, longer warranty, higher price.


----------



## plumberkc (Jun 23, 2011)

It's all just a way for retailers to make more on the sale. Here is the proof that the warranty length for a water heater doesn't extend the life expectancy. 

http://waterheaterdb.com/brands/whirlpool/


----------



## KoleckeINC (Oct 22, 2011)

6 yr-aluminum anode or short magnesium rod
9 yr magnesium anode
12 yr two magnesium anodes one in the hot port.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

they are all the same...extra money for the warranty...all I put in are 6 year heaters and most last way beyond 10 or 12 years...the biggest impact on longevity is to keep the crap out of the bottom so the lower plate doesnt cook and crack...for the difference in money I tell the people to let me put a whole house filter on the cold side to stop more crud from going in..


----------



## plumberkc (Jun 23, 2011)

KoleckeINC said:


> 6 yr-aluminum anode or short magnesium rod 9 yr magnesium anode 12 yr two magnesium anodes one in the hot port.


 It's all marketing BS. I'll take a tank made in 1980 over anything made today.


----------



## srloren (Nov 19, 2014)

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> they are all the same...extra money for the warranty...all I put in are 6 year heaters and most last way beyond 10 or 12 years...the biggest impact on longevity is to keep the crap out of the bottom so the lower plate doesnt cook and crack...for the difference in money I tell the people to let me put a whole house filter on the cold side to stop more crud from going in..


 Do those whole house filters remove minerals that cause the flaking crud in the bottom of the tank... just asking?


----------



## srloren (Nov 19, 2014)

srloren said:


> Do those whole house filters remove minerals that cause the flaking crud in the bottom of the tank... just asking?


A concern I have had is that a circulating line that is not insulated cools the heated water a little and returning that cooler water to the heater has a cost. Also, the electricity running the pump is not that costly but the movement of water inside the copper lines causes erosion in 90 degree turns and eventual repairs or replacement. Also, water movement causes pin holes in some copper lines (particularly copper tubing made in Mexico or other 3rd world countries.) Bottom line, you waste more water without a circulating line, but the trade off is the aggressive use of the WaterHeater because of more cooling of the heated water shortens the life of the Water Heater.You're dammed if you do and you are dammed if you don't. Personally, I am not a fan of circulating systems. I understand convenience and some folks can't wait for the water to get hot so they have circulating systems in their homes..


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

srloren said:


> Do those whole house filters remove minerals that cause the flaking crud in the bottom of the tank... just asking?


yes, depending on what filter you use...I find a standard sediment filter keeps alot of the rusty crud out of the heater..


----------



## smoldrn (Oct 4, 2010)

plumberkc said:


> It's all marketing BS. I'll take a tank made in 1980 over anything made today.


Oldest tank I ever replaced was a 27 yr old Jackson under a house. It's a shame there's no quality today.


----------



## srloren (Nov 19, 2014)

In 1961, before I joined the Union I worked for a Contractor that had an agreement with Sears to install 20 and 30 Gallon Water Heaters and he paid me approximately $11.00 for each install and my Boss had to furnish the galvanized nipples, Unions and Elbows. I would arrive at the home, knock on the door and while I was waiting for someone to answer, I would drag my hose up to the house. Most water heaters were installed inside the home in a hall closet or in the kitchen. I would start draining the heater while I opened the box to retrieve the new WH and install the nipples and Unions. Sometimes I did 4 a day. I was making the big bucks because hourly wages were around $1.75 back then. Sadly, the Dollar isn't worth crap these days.


----------



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

Bradford White has a sticker you buy to extend the warranty.

They're all lasting about the same now.


----------



## plumberkc (Jun 23, 2011)

One of the oldest I have replaced is a 39 Year Old Montgomery Ward, which I believe was made by State Select. The ironic thing is that it was under 95 psi. 

I had another one, It was a 42 year old AO Smith still working just not putting out much hot water due to being a 30 gallon tank. I've had several other AO Smith tanks over 30 years.

It's hard to say with Bradford White because they didn't start selling tanks around here until 1994.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

I dont remember the brand but it was a stone lined square water heater...geez was this thing old freaking heavy and still working...but owner wanted a new one...I told him dont expect the same service life from it....


----------



## Plumbergeek (Aug 16, 2010)

Rheem uses the sticker system to extend warrenty for $100 more I believe as I never use it.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

I replaced a 40+ yr old Ward's water heater at FatherBiz's house several years back. Sure wish I had a pic.


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

I have a customer with a 49 year old heater. She plans on calling Rheem when it gets to 50 years old. I have a photo somewhere of it.


----------



## mtfallsmikey (Jan 11, 2010)

plumberkc said:


> One of the oldest I have replaced is a 39 Year Old Montgomery Ward, which I believe was made by State Select. The ironic thing is that it was under 95 psi.
> 
> I had another one, It was a 42 year old AO Smith still working just not putting out much hot water due to being a 30 gallon tank. I've had several other AO Smith tanks over 30 years.
> 
> It's hard to say with Bradford White because they didn't start selling tanks around here until 1994.


 Dam... I remember putting in those A.O. Smiths like that new..


----------



## mtfallsmikey (Jan 11, 2010)

Growing up, we were replacing 30 Y.O. water heaters that had galvanized tanks and wraparound elements.


----------



## GAN (Jul 10, 2012)

A lot of life span variables, flushing, water quality, anode, dip tube length.

No flushy..... no worky....


----------



## dclarke (Dec 22, 2012)

Rheem extended warranty is an extra anode rod and a sticker. Not just a sticker. I say not worth it for electric but if it's a power vent it might be.


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

dclarke said:


> Rheem extended warranty is an extra anode rod and a sticker. Not just a sticker. I say not worth it for electric but if it's a power vent it might be.


Which brand is a upgraded dip and anode rod?


----------



## plumberkc (Jun 23, 2011)

I'm surprised so many of you are still using Rheem. I heard they now come with 2 sharkbites in every box.


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

No Rheems for me. The last one was the 1st one to blow the safety valve about 5 minutes after I fired it up. Which was 5 years or more ago.


----------



## Plumbergeek (Aug 16, 2010)

dclarke said:


> Rheem extended warranty is an extra anode rod and a sticker. Not just a sticker. I say not worth it for electric but if it's a power vent it might be.


Not the ones my supplier carries! Sticker Only.


----------



## dclarke (Dec 22, 2012)

Plumbergeek said:


> Not the ones my supplier carries! Sticker Only.


Then either Rheem has 2 different extended warranties or your supplier is doing it wrong. I've only done 1 extended warranty and I heard it was just a sticker but it was an additional anode rod and a sticker stating it was installed and had extended warranty.


----------



## Plumbergeek (Aug 16, 2010)

I will double check with my idiot supplier......:thumbup:


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

My warranty upgrades have always been new diptube and anode rod.


----------



## mtfallsmikey (Jan 11, 2010)

Going to be buying a Rheem 40 gal. commercial electric, main reason is availability, and getting one configured in 277v.


----------



## Absaroka Joe (Mar 30, 2013)

srloren said:


> In 1961, before I joined the Union I worked for a Contractor that had an agreement with Sears to install 20 and 30 Gallon Water Heaters and he paid me approximately $11.00 for each install and my Boss had to furnish the galvanized nipples, Unions and Elbows.


That's was about 1/3 ounce of gold in 1961 for a helper to install a water heater. About 400 dollars in todays money. Not bad at all.


----------

